# Bubble Nest keeps popping???



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, so the first time i set up my breeding tank, i let it run for about a week with nothing in it. I introduce the male and female eventually, and the male built a big nest. I noticed the bubbles kept popping slowly one by one, so i checked my levels in the tank and my ammonia and nitrate seemed to be high so I decided to start over and clean the entire tank.

So after cleaning the entire tank again! I let it run for over a week almost two, then put my male in there (has been in there for about a week now alone) he has not tried to make a bubble nest fully, but I have seen him blow bubbles out of his mouth and they have eventually popped.

Can someone tell me why the bubbles keep popping, is it my tank or do you think its the male somehow?? I am getting so frustrated because my 1st time setting up my tank for my first spawn I had none of these issues with the bubbles popping!!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried oak leaves or betta water conditioner such as Betta spa in your tank? It works for me...


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> Have you tried oak leaves or betta water conditioner such as Betta spa in your tank? It works for me...


I have an almond leaf in there, and Ive tried Tetras blackwater extract as well.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, sounds like you're going good. Maybe he just isn't ready. In my experience, when they are ready, nothing will stop them from repairing their nest if it starts to fall apart.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have a filter or any water movement..if so remove it...not needed in a spawning tank and can make it hard for the bubble nest to remain intact.

Too cool/ dry air can also cause bubble nest issue-be sure and cover the top of the tank with something to help retain the heat and humidity...I use plastic veggie wrap on mine-this is really important for proper labyrinth development of the fry as well-that first breath of air in the 2-4 week mark-its really important that the air be humid and warm and often the reason for sudden mass deaths of fry and/or buoyancy issues.

Too strong/high watt lights can cause bubble nest problems

Good that you are using tannins in the water-this will help

Remember-by running the tank without anything organic in it....you are only aging the water-it will not establish the nitrogen cycle unless the needs of the beneficial bacteria are met....food-surface area and oxygen....nothing wrong with aging the water.....but you generally don't need to as long as you use a good dechlorinator and make the needed water changes....

Any live plants in the spawning tank and how are you conditioning him-since he is not making a bubble nest for you....also, some male may not make a nest until they have eggs in their mouth.
What are you using for the nest anchor-personally I like to let mine use the underside of water lettuce-sometime they will use a sword plant leaf that has grown large enough that it lays over at the top and I have used a dry Oak leaf that floats until it water logs and sinks...I like to give my guys a choice...lol....but since I spawn using a natural method I don't use anything thats not organic in nature-Bettas usually are not picky...lol.....so anything will work or even nothing at all and they will use the tank edge..


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Do you have a filter or any water movement..if so remove it...not needed in a spawning tank and can make it hard for the bubble nest to remain intact.
> 
> Too cool/ dry air can also cause bubble nest issue-be sure and cover the top of the tank with something to help retain the heat and humidity...I use plastic veggie wrap on mine-this is really important for proper labyrinth development of the fry as well-that first breath of air in the 2-4 week mark-its really important that the air be humid and warm and often the reason for sudden mass deaths of fry and/or buoyancy issues.
> 
> ...


No, I do have a sponge filter in there but I did turn it off (unplugged it) weeks ago cuz I already knew it would be harder for the male to make a nest.

I also have a hood on my tank with tape all around it covering any small holes there may be....so thats fine, it even shows humidity in the tank I can see it so I dont think thats the problem...

I am using the same wattage bulbs as my first spawn.

Yeah I have two live plants in the tank plus a huge plastic one I just put it not too long ago. One live plant is Wisteria but the other Im not not sure what its called, same two kinds I used last time as well lol.

Ive been conditioning him for weeks now because of the difficulties Im facing...he gets mostly frozen bloodworms, but dry as well....sometimes frozen brine shrimp and sometimes pellets. The last time I was at the stage where the male and female were together (female not released yet) but he had made a pretty decent sized nest but I could see the bubbles were slowing popping....

And Im using an almond leaf for the nest building ....I am doing everything I did the first time but for some reason the bubbles wont stop popping....

Will cleaner water help the situation or make it worse??? I thought maybe because the water wasnt aged enough the bubbles wont stick?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its the surface tension that helps with the nest...it sounds like you have everything covered...maybe add more tannins and get the water a darker amber color.
The bubbles will pop to a degree all the time and the male will work non-stop to maintain it-once he stops working on it...it usually will disappear slowly...this is normal...some males do a better job than others.....


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Its the surface tension that helps with the nest...it sounds like you have everything covered...maybe add more tannins and get the water a darker amber color.
> The bubbles will pop to a degree all the time and the male will work non-stop to maintain it-once he stops working on it...it usually will disappear slowly...this is normal...some males do a better job than others.....


Okay well then i shouldnt worry then! Ill continye on and see what happens! One more question! Theres TONS of debris on the tank floor probably from the live plants is that ok??? Its looking really dirty....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With bare bottom tanks-you can siphon the debris out on a regular basis.....if you have testing products to monitor-I would test and make water changes and siphon debris as needed....

As the debris breaks down-microorganism colonize and this can be an extra food source for the really young fry....but.....

Over time as the decay of the plant material happen-this naturally creates CO2 and this in turn can change/lower the pH-unless you have enough plants in the system that will use it-then once the pH drops lower than 6.5 the ammonia changes to ammonium...this can cause several problems with fry and adults in general....One-a large water change and sudden pH swing-two-a small water change that raises the pH enough that cause the ammonium to change back to ammonia....both can cause sudden death and/or severe stress/illness...this usually will not be problematic as long as regular water changes are made to keep water prams stable.....but decay of plant material can cause changes if left un-checked...

Balance......


----------

